# Attaching Corbels to TIle Backsplash...



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW. let me try that again, this time in English!!!

*Attaching Corbels to Tile Backsplash...*
I have two corbels for either side of my exhaust hood in my kitchen. I also have a time backsplash. 

The corbels are wood and have "hooks" recessed on the back when I can use screws to attach, but they will not be flush with the hood. 

I was told they could be glued up, but not sure what I can use. 

Any advise?

They look something like this:

www.invitinghome.com/Corbels/corbel_grape_large_r40xl.htm


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't understand about it not being flush with the hood. Either way you hang these corbels, they will sit against the tile backsplash.
Glueing would not be my chosen method of attachment.
Ron


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Asked and *answered* in an identical thread you posted elsewhere.


----------

